# L'effet soft du bracelet



## knight2000 (23 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous !

Voilà 4 mois que je possède une série 2 Nike Edition, bracelet blanc. Je la porte tous les jours, appréciant grandement ses fonctionnalités de notifications et suivi santé.

J'ai remarqué il y a quelques semaines que l'effet soft du bracelet s'était bien estompé, le côté un peu "peau de pêche" qui était agréable au touché a disparu, le bracelet est devenu lisse.

Mon utilisation de l'AW est des plus classiques : natation principalement.

Avez-vous constaté une dégradation similaire avec les vôtres ?

Merci pour vos retours


----------



## Brand72 (23 Septembre 2017)

Salut Knight !
Je te confirme, j'ai une AW série 0 depuis Janvier 2015 avec un bracelet sport noir, et quelques mois après l'effet peau de pêche était inexistant !( Et je ne fais pas de natation).
Donc oui je te confirme qu'il y a des dégradations similaires - si ce n'est chez tout le monde - car même ma petite-amie qui a une AW avec bracelet sport blanc, son bracelet est tout aussi lisse :-/


----------



## robertodino (23 Septembre 2017)

Oui, ça se dégrade assez rapidement. Ça a aussi tendance à prendre la teinte des habits que l’on porte et qui peuvent décolorer.


----------



## knight2000 (23 Septembre 2017)

Merci pour ces précisions. C'est pas très rassurant, surtout quand on voit le prix de l'objet voire des bracelets seuls...

Pour votre info, j'ai téléphoné au service client ce matin, ils n'ont à priori aucun dossier de ce type enregistré chez eux, mais ils m'ont tout de même conseillé de passer en Apple Store pour faire constater l'état du bracelet et demander un changement de celui-ci. Ceci dit, je ne vais pas y aller tous les 4 mois non plus...

D'autres retours ?


----------



## fousfous (23 Septembre 2017)

Je viens de regarder sur le bout de bracelet que je n'utilise pas et qui est resté dans le boite, et à part un léger changement de couleur (ca doit être la propreté ca) il n'y a pas de différence au toucher.


----------



## knight2000 (23 Septembre 2017)

Pas de différence ? Bah zut alors, je suis tombé sur une mauvaise série de bracelet !
Moi il y a une différence !

Depuis combien de temps as-tu ton Apple Watch ?


----------



## fousfous (23 Septembre 2017)

knight2000 a dit:


> Pas de différence ? Bah zut alors, je suis tombé sur une mauvaise série de bracelet !
> Moi il y a une différence !
> 
> Depuis combien de temps as-tu ton Apple Watch ?


Je l'ai depuis le 24 Avril 2015!
Mais après je ne le met pas en permanence, j'ai d'autres bracelets.
Après ca dépend si tu l'as beaucoup frotté (par exemple pour le laver)


----------



## knight2000 (23 Septembre 2017)

Non je ne l’ai pas plus frotté que ça. 
Après, j’ai un travail de bureau, il est donc possible que le frottement sur le mobilier l’ai un peu fragilisé du coup...


----------



## fousfous (23 Septembre 2017)

Bon après de toute façon il est normal qu’il y ai une usure, tout objet (surtout si on l’utilise souvent) s’use.


----------



## knight2000 (24 Septembre 2017)

Oui je suis d’accord avec toi. Mais après a peine 4 mois d’utilisation je trouve un peu léger que le bracelet se soit déjà « dégradé »


----------



## Vanton (24 Septembre 2017)

C’est pas vraiment une dégradation, tu fais bien de le mettre entre guillemets. Le bracelet fait toujours parfaitement son boulot. Et visuellement c’est assez indétectable. C’est vraiment au toucher qu’on sent une différence. 

J’ai acheté une Series 3 récemment et en effet en ouvrant la boite j’ai constaté que le bracelet Sport avait un côté peau de pêche que je n’ai plus du tout avec mes autres bracelets Sport.


----------



## knight2000 (26 Septembre 2017)

Je pense que c’est n’est pas nécessaire d’aller le faire changer en Apple Store, ça recommencera dans quelques mois... Usure classique donc dirons nous ?
Juste un peu déçu de ce côté là. 
Au passage, je me suis régalé à lire ton poste dans le sujet « Intérêt d’acheter l’ Apple Watch Série 3 ? »


----------



## Vanton (26 Septembre 2017)

Ah bon pourquoi ?  
Merci en tout cas


----------



## knight2000 (29 Septembre 2017)

Ta position un peu réfractaire à la Série 3 au regard de ta Série 0, puis comme tu le dis toi même "la magie opère", j'ai simplement adoré ton récit 

Au fait, qu'utilisez-vous pour nettoyer ce bracelet sport ?


----------



## fousfous (29 Septembre 2017)

Moi j’utilise juste de l’eau et j’en frotte avec mes doigts et il est toujours bien bleu du coup


----------



## knight2000 (29 Septembre 2017)

Ok noté !


----------

